# Bowbat XL



## bohunter0328 (Jan 5, 2008)

Just bought a bowbat XL. Wondering if anyone has used one yet and how practical is it?


----------



## j82higgs (Feb 21, 2009)

i've never herd of a bowbat...what is it? i'm sure it's not what i pictured in my head as soon as i seen the word...that'd just be weird..


----------



## bohunter0328 (Jan 5, 2008)

It's a bow sling and storage system, plus you can attach it to a tree and it's a back pad with all your gear. They sell them at bass pro & cabelas.


----------

